# Unofficial Competition: TLC Autumn 2015



## YouCubing (Nov 28, 2015)

Ty (b0ssguy23/gforthfire), my dad and I are doing a minicomp together, and we'll be livestreaming it tomorrow. We're holding it at my home, and the events will be: 3x3, 4x4, 2x2, OH, FMC (3 attempts, 20 minute time limit), Pyra and Skewb. Since the three of us will be the only competitors, we'll be holding one round of each, and everyone will podium. 
Ty and I will be doing every event, while my dad will do 2x2, 3x3, OH and FMC.
The results will be posted here after the comp is done.
The livestream will be on my YouTube channel (YouCubing), and I'll also post a link to the video once the stream is done.


And for anyone wondering, this TLC stands for Totally Legit Comp*.

*comp is not actually legit.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 28, 2015)

This comp is totally legit. 

Everyone, the livestream will start at 12-1PM EST so don't miss it!


----------



## Torch (Nov 28, 2015)

If I weren't in Florida right now I'd figure out where you live and come


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 28, 2015)

Torch said:


> I'd figure out where you live



Or, you could just ask me 
hinthintundermyjoindate


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Or, you could just ask me
> hinthintundermyjoindate



Well not Roswell, maybe Gainesville? Or savannah? Hmmmm we'll never know.
Lol I'd totally do this too if it weren't for this sport called football and these pesky little yellow jackets that think they'll own us one day.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 28, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Well not Roswell, maybe Gainesville? Or savannah? Hmmmm we'll never know.
> Lol I'd totally do this too if it weren't for this sport called football and these pesky little yellow jackets that think they'll own us one day.



Georgia Tech FTW


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 28, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Well not Roswell, maybe Gainesville? Or savannah? Hmmmm we'll never know.
> Lol I'd totally do this too if it weren't for this sport called football and these pesky little yellow jackets that think they'll own us one day.



heheheh the Tech will win even though idc about football xD
also bump because this thread drowned ;-;
Also, I think the stream will be 12-at least 1:30 EST, so yeahhhhhh


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 28, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Georgia Tech FTW





YouCubing said:


> heheheh the Tech will win even though idc about football xD
> also bump because this thread drowned ;-;
> Also, I think the stream will be 12-at least 1:30 EST, so yeahhhhhh


No and no. Georgia: 8-3 and tech: 3-8, plus they ate our hedges last year and we are seeking revenge on the grass!!!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 28, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> No and no. Georgia: 8-3 and tech: 3-8, plus they ate our hedges last year and we are seeking revenge on the grass!!!


But GA Tech wins at life


YouCubing said:


> idc about football xD


that ^^^^^^^^^^^^
welp, it be happen today. Keep an eye out for that stream :3


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm hyped! Leaving now. 

Goals:
2x2: Sub 6, beat Noah
3x3: Win the comp
4x4: I haven't practiced at all, Noah might beat me
Skewb: I don't care. 
Pyra: Let Noah win, I'll DNF if I have too. 
OH: Sub 40, win :3
FMC: Get 2nd,i want Noah to win.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> But GA Tech wins at life



When was techs last competition?


That's what I thought!


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow you really should have set up the camera the other way and opened the blinds for light. Can't see a thing on the stream


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 28, 2015)

Dawgs on top!

Lol sorry game day hype


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 28, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Wow you really should have set up the camera the other way and opened the blinds for light. Can't see a thing on the stream



I closed the blinds after 4x4, because contrast 
Awards was outside, but you don't really need to see anything for that.

Alrighty, Results:
2x2
Ty: 4.83, 5.08, (6.75), (4.74), 6.40 = 5.44
Me: (DNF), 10.75, (2.63), 5.32, 5.80 = 7.29
Steve: 32.72, 22.27, (1:26.02), 32.65, (19.54) = 29.21
3x3
Ty: 19.21, 18.68, (16.61), (21.54), 16.82 = 18.24
Me: 18.99, 18.96, (19.92), (16.36), 18.71 = 18.89
Steve: 43.22, (1:02.47), (41.47), 52.27, 53.25 = 49.58
4x4
Ty: 1:12.07, 1:12.63, 1:09.33, (1:33.39), (1:05.57) = 1:11.34 [Overall PB]
Noah: 1:22.60, (1:28.32), 1:28.01, (1:11.35), 1:22.89 = 1:24.98
OH
Me: (31.78), 34.18, 35.24, (40.01), 37.07 = 35.50
Ty: 33.60, (41.52), (29.82), 35.44, 40.50 = 36.51
Steve: 2:17.90, DNF, [DNS DNS DNS] = DNS (cutoff was 2:00)
Pyraminx _(Disclaimer: we both had to use mine and put tape over the stickers so they wouldn't fall off. Ty left his at home, and my stickers suck.)_
Me: 7.00, (13.22+), (4.83), 11.14, 8.81 = 8.98
Ty: 14.39, 12.92+, (9.00), (14.85), 13.37 = 13.58
Skewb
Me: (10.51), 6.64, (6.39), 9.50, 8.32 = 8.15
Ty: 9.02, (6.98), 10.04, 9.04, (11.84) = 9.36

Thanks to Ty for doing this with me, it was a lot of fun.
I'll be making a highlights video soon, so stay tuned for that.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 28, 2015)

This (legit) competition was super fun! Besides my getting 2nd in OH, I'm decently happy with my results. Noah, would you like to do this again sometime?


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 28, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> This (legit) competition was super fun! Besides my getting 2nd in OH, I'm decently happy with my results. Noah, would you like to do this again sometime?



Yeah! We should invite some people next time. If you live near Atlanta and want to compete next time, let me know  Idk about what the date will be tbh, probs Feb or May.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 29, 2015)

Can you make the highlights and delete the livestream? Some of the conversations we had I don't feel comfortable sharing on the internet, and in which I forgot we were on the air.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 29, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I closed the blinds after 4x4, because contrast
> Awards was outside, but you don't really need to see anything for that.
> 
> Alrighty, Results:
> ...



The one with the DNS should just have no results for the last 3 times and average.


----------

